# 120 acres in South Fulton County



## Bowzonly (Nov 30, 2008)

This is the first time this property has been offered for lease.  It is south of highway 92 (guns allowed), but this is for Bow Only.  This property has only been hunted by family only for the past 20 years, and maybe 2 times a year.  Memberships is $1500 per member and there will be 4 members.  It is gated and locked and I understand that works out to $62.50 per acre and if you saw the deer there you'd understand,  ask Satchmo.

Jim Smelcer
www.lazyshuntingclub.com
lazy_s_huntingclub@yahoo.com


----------



## buckmaster28 (Dec 3, 2008)

Im very interested, anymore details? what kinda woods, food plots?


----------



## Bowzonly (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry to take this long to get back to you.  It is about 95 % hardwoods and only a few family hunts for the last 18 years or so.  No food plots, creek runs thru it and another creek borders the west property line.  This 120 acres is family land that has about 400 acres of woods around it.  Food plots would get them in.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Dec 29, 2008)

*im*

VERY interested. would like more info on the property. could you PM me with the location i know you dont want to give the exact but a general location. also when can i look at the property 
thanks
jamie


----------



## Bowzonly (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't mind giving you the exact location.  It is appx 1.2 miles south of highway 92 on highway 154 (Cascade-Palmetto Highway.  It is gated and we have neighbors that we've sold property to that keep an eye out for visitors.  You'd be welcomed to park at the gate and walk the property if you'd let me know first.  There have been more than a few "hunters" led off the property and the penalties were painful to the pocketbook.


----------



## Bowzonly (Dec 30, 2008)

I now have 3 memberships available.


----------

